# Tivo Suggestion record HD



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

This is concerning series 3 Tivos.

I have standard local channels and I also have local HD channels. There are a lot of times where my tivo will record a suggestion in standard that it could have recorded in HD. For instance, the suggestion will record Scrubs on my standard local channel where it could have recorded it on the HD channel. 

Since there are multiple channels that a lot of people have that have both HD and standard versions, it would be nice if you could tell the Tivo to only record said on HD channels. 

I know you can get around this by blocking the local standard channels, but this is more of a work around instead of a feature.

any thoughts?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

MasterCephus said:


> I have standard local channels and I also have local HD channels. There are a lot of times where my tivo will record a suggestion in standard that it could have recorded in HD. For instance, the suggestion will record Scrubs on my standard local channel where it could have recorded it on the HD channel.


First off, Scrubs isn't in HD so you're not losing anything.

This is rumored to being addressed in the next software update, called the Spring 2007 Update.

phox


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

> First off, Scrubs isn't in HD so you're not losing anything.


Ok then we'll say Law & Order then...same difference.

Thanks for the info though.


----------

